# Log A Load



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Wanted to fish it, but didnt have the confidence. Would love to hear a report if anyone has one.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

caught 3 small ones in Escambia lost a good one but overall man Escambia is some tuff fishing


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

BlazerBen said:


> caught 3 small ones in Escambia lost a good one but overall man Escambia is some tuff fishing


i feel your pain bro. the last few weekends have been rough. thats what kept me from fishing this tourney. But i'm curious to see what kind of fish the money spots turned out.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

oops


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

any news on the tournament results?


----------

